# In search of nearby mate for my female



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Want to be prepared for when June is ready to breed, I do want her to have a litter before I get her spayed. She is 1/2 Anatolian 1/2 Karakachan would like one of these breeds as her mate.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Before making the commitment, find out how many Anatolian and Karakachan&#8217;s are in rescue. These are not common breeds where I live, but they may be where you live. If what your really want is another dog just like your current one, it may be much easier to go back to where you got your *****.

There is no medical advantage to your ***** having a litter. As long as you wait until she is full grown (I&#8217;m guessing 30 more or less) she should be fine. If your goal is making money from the puppies, make sure you have deposits before breeding so you don&#8217;t end up with nine growing dogs.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Maura said:


> Before making the commitment, find out how many Anatolian and Karakachanâs are in rescue. These are not common breeds where I live, but they may be where you live. If what your really want is another dog just like your current one, it may be much easier to go back to where you got your *****.
> 
> There is no medical advantage to your ***** having a litter. As long as you wait until she is full grown (Iâm guessing 30 more or less) she should be fine. If your goal is making money from the puppies, make sure you have deposits before breeding so you donât end up with nine growing dogs.


gotcha


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

There is a goat farmer near Steelville MO that has some "Karakachan" pups for sale. Check Rollanet.org. Now I would suspect they are part Great Pyr. I got my Karakachan/GP from a goat farm in Cherryville. He had female Karakachan and male GP and 2 litters were sold locally. My pup turned into a huge male (still on the skinny side) with a personality perfect for me. He listens better than any GP, does not like anything new but has a fierce side when needed (at least when he thinks...). 

Have not seen any coyotes in 3 years and very few signs. Even the big cat tracks have all but disappeared.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Unless you really want a litter of pup's I would have her spayed. I agree with Maura as far as spaying without a litter 1st.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I encourage you *not *to continue the "mix" simply because the pureblood Karakachan population is so very small.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> I encourage you *not *to continue the "mix" simply because the pureblood Karakachan population is so very small.


Agreed... Love the influence in my dog but would never call them pure Karakachan. However around here I would not trust a bloodline claim, folks will call anything a breed because it look like it. Hence my note about it most likely being a mix. Nothing wrong with them as working dogs, but they are not karakachan or GP.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Eagle1 said:


> Agreed... Love the influence in my dog but would never call them pure Karakachan. However around here I would not trust a bloodline claim, folks will call anything a breed because it look like it. Hence my note about it most likely being a mix. Nothing wrong with them as working dogs, but they are not karakachan or GP.



As long as folks don't mind a mix that's OK but if wanting a purebreed of any kind you should always ask a lot of questions, copies of the parents pedigree's, etc.
Not all LGD's have all the same traits other than guarding of course so when you mix 2 breeds your not always going to accentuate the positive of the combined breeds.
I prefer to have a purebreed & karakachans are so few in this country it's nice to try & keep the breed pure I think.

Sounds like your dog is perfect at their job though, mix or not.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 25, 2013)

Backfourty said:


> As long as folks don't mind a mix that's OK but if wanting a purebreed of any kind you should always ask a lot of questions, copies of the parents pedigree's, etc.
> Not all LGD's have all the same traits other than guarding of course so when you mix 2 breeds your not always going to accentuate the positive of the combined breeds.
> I prefer to have a purebreed & karakachans are so few in this country it's nice to try & keep the breed pure I think.
> 
> Sounds like your dog is perfect at their job though, mix or not.


Agree! I would only add that these same requirements should be made if you choose an LGD cross, as there are a lot of people crossing non LGD's such as Saint Bernards with LGD's and this does not create a new breed or an LGD...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Maura said:


> Before making the commitment, find out how many Anatolian and Karakachanâs are in rescue. These are not common breeds where I live, but they may be where you live.


That would not be a common breed in almost anywhere around the US. It is a working mix.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Just because they are not common doesn&#8217;t mean they are not already in rescue.


----------

